# Aufbau VPace Max 24



## Sani83 (9. August 2017)

Nachdem mein Großer mit seinem aktuellen 20" fleißig Kilometer sammelt und voll vom MTB Virus infiziert scheint bin ich an der Planung des nächsten Rads.

Dieses mal soll es ein kompletter Aufbau sein.
Basis bildet ein Max24 in Poision Green von VPace.

Folgende Teile habe ich schon:
- Spinner Grind Air 24" (1660g)
- Mortop Steuersatz (68g)
- Mortop Sattelklemme (9g)
- LRS CUBE Disc (übergangsweise, da muss noch was leichtes her...) (2080g :-( )
- Ashima Ai2 Superlight 160/140 Bremsscheiben (161g inkl. Schrauben)
- Schnellspanner (54g)
- Magura MT4 (513g inkl. Schrauben)
- SLX Trigger 10fach (123g)
- Easton EC90 Lenker (104g)
- Vorbau 50mm (130g)
- SLX Shadow+ (M675), (310g)
- Kurbel SRAM X1 1400 in Arbeit zum Kürzen (Aktuell noch 560g)
- Absolute Black Narrow-Wide 30t Kettenblatt (49g)

Offen sind noch:
- Sattel
- Kassette Sunrace MX3 11-42 10fach
- Rocket Ron 24x2.1 mit 14A Schläuchen
- Pedale
- Innenlager
- Kleinteile wie Züge, Aheadkralle usw.
und natürlich der Rahmen.

In der Summe würde das Bike mit dem aktuellen LRS bei ca. 9,5Kg liegen. Mit einem leichten LRS wären 8,8Kg zu machen.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Grüße
Daniel


----------



## schusmile (9. August 2017)

Ich hatte mich gestern mal durch den VPace Thread gekämpft und glaube mich zu erinnern, dass dort einige das Max24 von einem 20er direkt übersprungen sind und auf das Max26 gegangen sind  den Gedanken fand ich sehr reizvoll.
Ich werde Deinen Aufbau auf jeden Fall im Blick behalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sani83 (9. August 2017)

Da mein Großer aktuell noch 1,11m hat und der Max26 erst ab 1,30m passen soll, werde ich den Zwischenschritt über den Max24 nehmen.
Soll bereits ab 1,15m passen. Sonst muss das arme Kind noch 2 Jahre warten, da er offensichtlich Papas kleinen Wuchs geerbt hat .

Grüße


----------



## schusmile (9. August 2017)

Das sind Zahlen die überzeugen.


----------



## Sani83 (10. August 2017)

Überlege einen LRS aufzubauen. Bin daher auf der Suche nach Felgen von *ALEXRIMS Volar 2.1* in 24".
Scheint ziemlich schwer aufzutreiben. Hat jemand eine Bezugsquelle?

Grüße


----------



## LockeTirol (10. August 2017)

Hi, gute Wahl mit dem Rahmen 

Ich würde von der Spinner Gabelabraten. Die RST funktioniert deutich besser!

Laufräder würde ich auch von VPACE nehmen. Schreib mal Sören an, der wird dir sicher einen einzeln verkaufen. Der ist sehr leicht und günstig.


----------



## Sani83 (30. August 2017)

Werde mich nun wohl doch nochmal nach einem leichte LRS umschauen. Reifen soll der Rocket Ron 24x2.1 werden.
Hat irgendjemand Erfahrung bzgl. Tubeless und mit welchen Felgen es am besten funktioniert?

Grüße


----------



## Bruce (30. August 2017)

Sani83 schrieb:


> Werde mich nun wohl doch nochmal nach einem leichte LRS umschauen. Reifen soll der Rocket Ron 24x2.1 werden.
> Hat irgendjemand Erfahrung bzgl. Tubeless und mit welchen Felgen es am besten funktioniert?
> 
> Grüße



Moin,

mein Kleiner hat die Ryde Edge MC1 in dem SL Disc Laufradsatz von Federleicht AT. Hatte damals angefragt, ob man die auch einzeln bekommen kann zum Selberaufbauen. Dann wäre die Felge das Stück ca. 100 EUR gewesen, wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe.

Mit der Felge jedenfalls geht Tubeless mit den RR 2.1 astrein. Mittlerweile ca. 1000 km problemlos mit Luftdruck um 1 bar (am SKS Rennkompressor-Manometer, also vermutlich mit 20 % Toleranz;-).


----------



## LockeTirol (30. August 2017)

Warum nicht der Vpace Laufradsatz?  Der geht problemlos tubeless. 

Ansonsten auf die ZTR Crew in 24". Gibt's z.b. bei Superstar Components und bei Pancho Wheels.


----------



## Jojo10 (30. August 2017)

ZTR Crest!?


----------



## LockeTirol (30. August 2017)

Klar. Crest meinte ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sani83 (30. August 2017)

Die ZTR Crest in 24" gibt grad für 79€ pro Stk (starbike.com). Würde sicher einen super leichten LRS ergeben.
Ist mir aber letztlich doch zu viel, zumal der Laufradbau auch noch Neuland wäre.
Denke es wird auf den LRS von VPace rauslaufen.

Grüße


----------



## Sani83 (31. August 2017)

So noch ein paar neue Teile sind dazu gekommen.
Sunrace MX3 11-42




NoName Silicon Griffe Model "China"




China EC90 Sattel, Inzwischen auf "Kinderlänge" eingekürzt




Pedale, 600mm Lenker  und 35mm Vorbau sind unterwegs.
Damit würde ich aktuell bei ca. 8,9Kg liegen.

Jetzt muss das Kind nur noch schneller wachsen


----------



## Sani83 (29. September 2017)

Er ist da.


 
Man bin ich neidisch.
Geiler Rahmen. Jetzt geht es an den Aufbau.
Bremsscheiben sitzen schon mal


----------



## Sani83 (5. Oktober 2017)

So die ersten Teile sind am Rahmen.





Lenker und Vorbau sind noch nicht die Finalen.
Züge und Gabel sind noch zu kürzen.
Die Kurbeln sind noch auf der Fräsmaschine.

Sieht aber schon lecker aus. Der künftige Fahrer ist schon mega wild auf die erste Testfahrt 

Grüße
Daniel


----------

